# Macbook Pro 5.2 MCP79/ALC889A HDA - No Sound



## rjw (May 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm running FreeBSD 9.2 on my Macbook Pro, however I am unable to get sound working. I have read the man page and trawled the Internet for answers but haven't found the right one. Can someone here assist, please?

See the attached log for the verbose output.

// Update #1
If I set the following: `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1` and plug in my headphones I get sound. Very loud but good sound. If I take the headphones out I get nothing.

// Update #2
`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC889A (Internal Analog 5.1/2.0)> on hdaa0 kld snd_hda (1p:1v/2r:1v)
	snddev flags=0x2e6<AUTOVCHAN,SOFTPCMVOL,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
	[pcm0:play:dsp0.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000004
	interrupts 203, underruns 0, feed 203, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
	channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
	{userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
	pcm0:play:dsp0.p0[pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0]: spd 8000/48000, fmt 0x00100008/0x00200010, flags 0x10000000, 0x0000006b
	interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:4096/128/32]
	channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
	{userland} -> feeder_root(0x00100008) -> feeder_format(0x00100008 -> 0x00100010) -> feeder_rate(0x00100010 q:1 8000 -> 48000) -> feeder_matrix(1.0 -> 2.0) -> feeder_volume(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
	[pcm0:record:dsp0.r0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000005
	interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 4096, sfree 4096 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
	channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
	{hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00200010) -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {userland}
	[pcm0:record:dsp0.r1]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x00000000, 0x00000000
	interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 65536, sfree 0 [b:65536/32768/2|bs:0/0/0]
	channel flags=0x0
	{hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}
	pcm0:record:dsp0.r0[pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vr0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
	interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 0, sfree 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
	channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
	{hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Analog)> on hdaa0 kld snd_hda (1p:2v/1r:1v) default
	snddev flags=0x200002e6<AUTOVCHAN,SOFTPCMVOL,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC,PRIO_WR>
	[pcm1:play:dsp1.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002108, 0x00000004
	interrupts 119218, underruns 0, feed 119218, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
	channel flags=0x2108<TRIGGERED,BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
	{userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
	pcm1:play:dsp1.p0[pcm1:virtual:dsp1.vp0]: spd 44100/48000, fmt 0x00201000/0x00200010, flags 0x10000000, 0x0000002b
	interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:131072/4096/32]
	channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
	{userland} -> feeder_root(0x00201000) -> feeder_format(0x00201000 -> 0x00200010) -> feeder_volume(0x00200010) -> feeder_rate(0x00200010 q:1 44100 -> 48000) -> {hardware}
	pcm1:play:dsp1.p0[pcm1:virtual:dsp1.vp1]: spd 44100/48000, fmt 0x00201000/0x00200010, flags 0x1000114c, 0x0000002b, pid 1049 (firefox)
	interrupts 0, underruns 388420, feed 1295402, ready 29008 [b:0/0/0|bs:32768/8192/4]
	channel flags=0x1000114c<RUNNING,TRIGGERED,NBIO,BUSY,HAS_SIZE,VIRTUAL>
	{userland} -> feeder_root(0x00201000) -> feeder_format(0x00201000 -> 0x00200010) -> feeder_volume(0x00200010) -> feeder_rate(0x00200010 q:1 44100 -> 48000) -> {hardware}
	[pcm1:record:dsp1.r0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00002100, 0x00000005
	interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 4096, sfree 4096 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
	channel flags=0x2100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN>
	{hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00200010) -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {userland}
	pcm1:record:dsp1.r0[pcm1:virtual:dsp1.vr0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
	interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 0, sfree 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
	channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
	{hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}
pcm2: <Realtek ALC889A (Rear Digital)> on hdaa0 kld snd_hda (1p:1v/1r:1v)
	snddev flags=0x2e6<AUTOVCHAN,SOFTPCMVOL,BUSY,MPSAFE,REGISTERED,VPC>
	[pcm2:play:dsp2.p0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00006100, 0x00000004
	interrupts 83, underruns 0, feed 83, ready 0 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
	channel flags=0x6100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN,VCHAN_PASSTHROUGH>
	{userland} -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
	pcm2:play:dsp2.p0[pcm2:virtual:dsp2.vp0]: spd 8000/48000, fmt 0x00100008/0x00200010, flags 0x10000000, 0x0000006b
	interrupts 0, underruns 0, feed 0, ready 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:4096/128/32]
	channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
	{userland} -> feeder_root(0x00100008) -> feeder_format(0x00100008 -> 0x00100010) -> feeder_rate(0x00100010 q:1 8000 -> 48000) -> feeder_matrix(1.0 -> 2.0) -> feeder_volume(0x00200010) -> {hardware}
	[pcm2:record:dsp2.r0]: spd 48000, fmt 0x00200010, flags 0x00006100, 0x00000005
	interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 4096, sfree 4096 [b:4096/2048/2|bs:4096/2048/2]
	channel flags=0x6100<BUSY,HAS_VCHAN,VCHAN_PASSTHROUGH>
	{hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00200010) -> feeder_mixer(0x00200010) -> {userland}
	pcm2:record:dsp2.r0[pcm2:virtual:dsp2.vr0]: spd 8000, fmt 0x00100008, flags 0x10000000, 0x00000000
	interrupts 0, overruns 0, feed 0, hfree 0, sfree 0 [b:0/0/0|bs:0/0/0]
	channel flags=0x10000000<VIRTUAL>
	{hardware} -> feeder_root(0x00000000) -> {userland}

File Versions:
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdacc.c 252146 2013-06-24 09:14:38Z glebius $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdac.c 247120 2013-02-21 19:40:46Z mav $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdaa_patches.c 253193 2013-07-11 07:14:51Z mav $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdaa.c 243062 2012-11-15 05:57:20Z mav $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/isa/sndbuf_dma.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/vchan.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/sound.c 231762 2012-02-15 14:30:04Z mav $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/sndstat.c 235157 2012-05-09 08:18:22Z pho $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/mixer.c 249132 2013-04-05 08:22:11Z mav $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/dsp.c 225505 2011-09-12 08:38:21Z avg $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/channel.c 233164 2012-03-19 07:24:26Z mav $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/buffer.c 233164 2012-03-19 07:24:26Z mav $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/ac97_patch.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/ac97.c 249132 2013-04-05 08:22:11Z mav $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_mixer.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_matrix.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_format.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_eq.c 209193 2010-06-15 07:06:54Z avg $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_chain.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_volume.c 193640 2009-06-07 19:12:08Z ariff $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder_rate.c 209193 2010-06-15 07:06:54Z avg $
$FreeBSD: releng/9.2/sys/dev/sound/pcm/feeder.c 249132 2013-04-05 08:22:11Z mav $
```


----------



## trev (Mar 29, 2015)

See if this script helps - same sound chipset but a Mac Mini.


----------

